# DVD Drive Question?



## max_d (May 20, 2016)

Hello, 

Sorry for the noob question, but I’m looking to replace my old DVD Drive (IDE), and I was wondering if the newer SATA Drives like the LG GH24NSB0 is compatible with my mother board:- Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H.   

Although my MB has a SATA II port, and my SMPS a SATA power connector, I’m still not sure if the LG drive will work with my system. 

Thank You!


----------



## baiju (May 20, 2016)

Yes, it will work. Use the sata port.


----------



## max_d (May 21, 2016)

[MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION]

Thank You!


----------

